# Clark's Hill Classic



## scoutlover (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a South Carolinian but I figured I'd post this on here as well because I think a lot of you Georgia boys would be interested in this:







This will be the second year we've had this.  Last year was a blast. We had 17 boats show up and we hope for this year to be even bigger!!   Since we are a S.C. club, more up to date information will be found here.  Thanks in advance and I hope y'all can make it!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a gba shoot as well... we combined with upstate..... and if we get this kicker done we should be there....


----------



## RiverCat (Mar 30, 2012)

Im ready!


----------



## Michael (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like we might get wet this weekend


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Apr 17, 2012)

We'll be there but x2 about the rain Michael just bring an umbrella


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 18, 2012)

I won't be unless I find someone to shoot with.... sucks not being finished with my boat..


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 19, 2012)

i know how u feel about not being done with a boat...still got one sitting out back im still workin on lol.....

will be there though umbrellas and all


----------



## Michael (Apr 23, 2012)

2nd Annual Clarks Hill Classic Results:

Big 20

1st- Lethal Injection-366.9 lbs
2nd- Shake and Bake-279.7 lbs
3rd- Coming in Hot-254.2 lbs
4th- Lets Hunt-247.3 lbs
5th- Chris and Vince-237.3 lbs ---Big Fish 35.0 lbs
6th- Aquatic Archery-232.1 lbs
7th- Hood/Campbell/Robertson-217.0 lbs
8th- Bare Bonez-206.5 lbs
9th- Waylay-149.6 lbs
10th- Carolina Stickers-140.5 lbs
11th- Getting Sideways-128.0 lbs
12th- Steady Stickin-104.0 lbs
13th-18th- Team Wideload/Ridin Dirty/Jerry Rigging/Midnight Stoppers/Insufficient Funds/Clint Blake and Nate- Did Not weigh in

Numbers:
1st- Hood/Campbell/Robertson- 438
2nd- Riding Dirty- 327
3rd- Tie between Insufficient funds and Clint/Blake/Nate- 266
5th- Wideload- 209
6th- Steady Stickin- 161
7th- Bare Bonez- 109
8th- Lets Hunt- 93
9th- Shake and Bake- 56
10th-18th- Aquatic Archery/Carolina Stickers/Lethal Injection/Jerry Rigging/Midnight Stoppers/Coming in Hot/Chris and Vince/Getting Sideways/waylay- Did not count


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 23, 2012)

Good shooting guys!! Those are some stout numbers for a GA lake!!


----------



## Stone11413 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great shoot, had a lot of fun!  Ready for the next one!


----------

